# July - Summer Fling



## surfchunker

How does a head boat trip sound for a get together ....


----------



## SeaSalt

i'm in depending on the date of course. 

Tog, blackfish trip? rent out the entire Capt. Monty boat?


----------



## AtlantaKing

I'd say charter the Morning Star is a fantastic idea!


----------



## fishbait

I like that idea too!


----------



## SeaSalt

how many we need to charter the boat?


----------



## fingersandclaws

dibs on the corner


----------



## SeaSalt

25 needed to charter at 100 bucks per person.

Lets set a date. :fishing:

I guess fingers got the right corner of the bow...  spot 10 or 11 is all yours buddy!!


----------



## surfchunker

*That was my idea*

we can all get together and have a blast ... Being 5 hours away I have no Idea on what boat but the ocean and not the bay would be sweet 

A weekend day would work best for me .... I'm pretty much good to go the whole month ...

bass, tog or something like that


----------



## bivalvebill

fingersandclaws said:


> dibs on the corner


Well I want to fish down current from you ya' chum master:--|


----------



## SeaSalt

I got dibs on spot 25!!


----------



## trowpa

Dang - that's my spot lol...Ok give me spot 24 with 1 as an alternate. (shakes hands with sea salt) nice to fish next to you my friend!


----------



## surfchunker

*16-17*

for surfchunker and surfchunkeretta


----------



## surfchunker

*boat size*

we might need a bigger boat ......


----------



## fishbait

Dibs on spot 21


----------



## SeaSalt

I don't think we'll have more than 25.... also, we should call it something else than the 'fling'. Maybe , "Summer Fiesta!"


----------



## bivalvebill

23's got my name on it when do we pay??????


----------



## bivalvebill

SeaSalt said:


> I don't think we'll have more than 25.... also, we should call it something else than the 'fling'. Maybe , "Summer Fiesta!"


What if we name it what this lifestyle is, A SICKNESS


----------



## bivalvebill

SeaSalt said:


> I don't think we'll have more than 25.... also, we should call it something else than the 'fling'. Maybe , "Summer Siesta!"



But then again fishbait would surely pay for a trip with that title


----------



## SeaSalt

Just did some homework and called up Capt. Monty. He is in my five (t-mobile... get it  )

Here are the dates with open boat where we can get the entire boat. 

I would prefer one of the Friday dates. July 4th is tempting but need to spend with the family. And it would be a mad house that week at OC.

Mondays: 16, 23
Tuesdays: 3, 17, 24 
Wednesdays: 4, 18, 25
Thursdays: 5
Fridays: 6, 13, 27
Saturdays: none
Sundays: none

BTW, Monty is going out for seabass in July.


----------



## surfchunker

*17th*

is the Mrs Bday so that is out of the ? for us ... taking her to a concert


----------



## BubbaBlue

Sounds interesting. 
Count me in depending on the date. Can't do the last week in July for sure... salmon fishing in Maine that week.

Not going pick a seat yet. Doesn't matter. I'll just use whichever WBB is sleeping at the moment.   
.


----------



## Kwesi W.

dibs on 22..... Fishbait is you doze off I'll own you!!!!!!


----------



## chump

If the date works out, I call 20.


----------



## TunaFish

bivalvebill said:


> Well I want to fish down current from you ya' chum master:--|


Guess, I'll be on spot #23 won't I???:--| :--|


----------



## papership

seasalt I wonder can weelchair person ride Morning Star or not?
If can I like to take a spot 25


----------



## ashtonmj

I'd be interested if it is on a friday. Could someone PM me with some other information or websites for headboats in Maryland? Thanks.


----------



## GhostCrab

Depends on date but I'll take a spot...


----------



## AtlantaKing

I'll take spot 6, 7 or 8. I need to get away from you fools!


----------



## Fishbreath

Are you guys renting the WHOLE boat? Seems to me the line for the favorite spot starts with the first person in line... :beer:


----------



## trowpa

Fishbreath said:


> Are you guys renting the WHOLE boat? Seems to me the line for the favorite spot starts with the first person in line... :beer:


I thought that was the idea - rent the whole boat


----------



## SeaSalt

Alright ladies... since we need a concrete date, I want to throw out July 13 (Friday) out for you. 

I'll also say that your spot will be reserved when you pay up. Also, once you pay and you can't make the trip, you will need to find a replacement or forfeit the money.

*
Summer Siesta!
July 13, 2007 (Friday)
Morning Star Charter*

Play ball!


----------



## Fishbreath

trowpa said:


> I thought that was the idea - rent the whole boat


Either way, first in line usually works....


----------



## SeaSalt

I'm surprised talapia has not commented on this thread... he is the resident charter expert...


----------



## SeaSalt

actually forget the reserved spots... if the whole boat is reserved than it don't matter. we all P&S and we can move around....


----------



## GhostCrab

SeaSalt said:


> actually forget the reserved spots... if the whole boat is reserved than it don't matter. _we all P&S and we can move around_....


Yeah this sounds cool... BTW can you bbq on that boat? What's for lunch


----------



## KT_UMCP

Right, if the whole boat is reserved for P&S members there should be no dibs on the spots, does it really matter? I am sure that a few people that say they are coming will be a no show. I agree with Fishbreathe it should be first in line.. If I were coming I would glady have people fish next to me or even give up my spot and let them have a go if it was producing. The best is when everyone is on the fish.


----------



## trowpa

SeaSalt said:


> actually forget the reserved spots... if the whole boat is reserved than it don't matter. we all P&S and we can move around....


Sounds good


----------



## SeaSalt

More info on the charter:

Trip Time: 7am to 3pm (6:30am) check in
Boat Info:
* 55' foot fiberglass party boat
* Only 25 anglers per trip! That means plenty of room for each angler!
* Powered by 6-71 Turbo Detroit Diesels
* Equipped with the finest electronics
* Annually Coast Guard inspected










http://www.morningstarfishing.com/

papership, I'm not sure if they can accomodate someone in a wheel chair. You can call them and ask. If they do, we be more than happy to fish with you!


----------



## SeaSalt

just to get some blood flowing... here is the report from Talapia in July... seabass is good eating too!! 



> Me and the wife went out on the Morning Star on Sunday the seas were flat as glass on Sunday and Capt Monty took us out...way out....3+ hrs ride out. His gamble paid off and then some. In the middle of the worst sea bass fishing in years, he put us on the best (large fish) sea bass bite that I have ever seen. We went out to an area
> called the "Parking Lot", the water was an incredible blue and you could see way down. There was a fleet of about 30 tuna boats around us, man were they suprised to see a headboat out there! 7 sea bass filled our cooler more than half way up (did I say large sea bass!!) I had to take some ice out, and move stuff around. This spring we put 50 really nice sized sea bass in
> this same cooler with room to spare. On Sunday we put 25 fish in there and we had to sit on the lid to keep the fish from jumping out. The guys next to us had the same problem. Every year there seems to be one breakout trip, I would venture to say that this was it. Final Count:
> 1 sea bass at 4.75, 2 around 4.50, 3 sea bass around 4 even. Pool winner went 5.75.
> Must have been about 20 - 30 seabass that I saw over 4 pounds around the boat.
> The "small" fish were between 2-3 pounds.


----------



## SeaSalt

Here is a great article from WashingtonPost. 

Did you know Seabass goes for more thant 16 dollars per pound and when commercial fishermen catches them, they are usally shipped internationally?

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/07/29/AR2006072900637.html


----------



## okimavich

I'm interested.

Who needs assigned spots anyhow? Once someone starts pulling in fish, everyone will be crowding him anyway.  

BTW, how is the primary and secondary stability on the Morning Star? Can it accommodate 25 people on one side?


----------



## Donald

Is that the target fish...Sea bass? anything else to be had as well?


----------



## fishbait

For all you late comers saying we don't need spots, stay the he!! away from mine. That means you Mr. Okimavich!


----------



## papership

seasalt I wrote a e-mail to Capt. Monty
I like to come with my wife so she can help me
Here is e-mail from Capt. Monty

Hi Song K Min,
I've had a couple wheelchairs aboard ~ Determination is the main factor!
I would strongly -very strongly- urge you to have a spot in the 20 thru 25 or 1 area though. There would be room for you to move there. And, more importantly, those spots would be more stable.
Presumably your wheel chair can get salt water on it - pretty likely in a day's time.
Hope You catch 'em up,
Monty


----------



## fishbait

papership said:


> Determination is the main factor!
> I would strongly -very strongly- urge you to have a spot in the 20 thru 25 or 1 area though.


Hey Papership, hope you can make it out there. We haven't met, but I look forward to seeing you there. Monty is a great guy. I haven't been on his boat for a couple years, so I'm looking forward to getting back out there with him.

I relinquish spot 21 (best spot on the boat) to Papership and declare dibs on spot 19. I also reserve the right to first refusal on spot 21 if Papership can not make it out. Dang, now I gotta fish next to Surfchunker again!   If I fish with that dude anymore, I might have to let him in the WBB.


----------



## trowpa

Hey papership - if ya let me fish next to you in that corner, i'll help you out any way I can


----------



## TunaFish

SeaSalt said:


> I'm surprised talapia has not commented on this thread... he is the resident charter expert...


I think he's still busy cleaning his croakers!!!!


----------



## AtlantaKing

July 13th works for me! 

In July, most likely the catch will be seabass, possibly some croaker (the big ones that Capt. Monty puts us on...spend 20 minutes to catch a half cooler full, keep some to eat, some for bait), a few big flounder, and bluefish. 

Has anyone actually called Monty to inquire about chartering? I'd be more inclined to ask about the "long-range" trip that he does...IIRC, it runs from 7-5 or so, and probably costs $15-$20 extra per person. Depending on how many people we get, it shouldn't be too bad. It'll give us a much better chance to get on good fish and get a limit, though.


----------



## fishbait

Good idea! I'm all for that.


----------



## surfchunker

*fishbait*

yeah I don't want to get that sleeping skunk smell on me ......


----------



## fishbait

Just keep your hat on and the batteries drained on that machine of yours.


----------



## cygnus-x1

For this type of trip what would the departure time be and how long would you stay out?


----------



## SeaSalt

7am to 3pm... unless we request a longer trip (extra money though)...


----------



## AtlantaKing

SeaSalt said:


> 7am to 3pm... unless we request a longer trip (extra money though)...


Apparently, no one read my post about the "long-range" (more like extended) trips that Capt Monty makes...they run probably 7-5 and costs around $20 more. I prefer the longer trip because it allows for more fishing time as the running time mostly stays the same.


----------



## MANDINGO

*I Just Spoke*

W/ Capt. Monty And I Was Wrong. They Did Take Out Some Disabled Vets But None Were In Wheelchairs. He Doesnt Have The Capabilities For Safety Reasons. Sorry For Misinforming You.


----------



## SeaSalt

So, who exactly is in? Please say, "I'm in" so we can get a head count.


----------



## surfchunker

*Date*

so what is going to be the official date ....


----------



## SeaSalt

July 13, 2007 (Friday)


----------



## Desperado

Never been on Morning Star before. But this sounds like a lot of fun. I'm in. When/how do I pay, & what do I need to bring?


----------



## Kwesi W.

Im in! Where are my WBB Homies?


----------



## trowpa

i'm in...would be great to meet some of you....I think


----------



## fishbait

Dang, no weekends available.


----------



## papership

Thank you MANDIGO for right info. this time
It was little disappointment to me because It could be my first time fishing on the boat.
But I am OK  
I'm going to miss ya all  
maybe we can meet some other time  
Wishing you guys have a good, great, fun, fantastic :fishing: time also must must catch lots of seabass.
In case if you guy need a extra cooler box call me I'll be there


----------



## surfchunker

*surfchunker*

being on a Friday I would have to miss one days work and stay all night somewhere Thursday night ... plus the money for my seat and tip and eats and such ... just a little more than I can swing 

count me out unforunately


----------



## SeaSalt

I guess not that much interest. Going to have to cancel the plans... oh well.


----------



## AtlantaKing

I'm still interested.


----------



## SeaSalt

so am I. I willing to do a trip out. Even if its going to be a small group of people.

Its going to be my Father's day gift. Fishing extravaganza (Morning Star, AI, OC bulkhead, inlet, pier behind the convention center...)


----------



## okimavich

I'm game.


----------



## trowpa

Not sure what the action is down out of OC, but for social gatherings I've always enjoyed night time trips for big blues out of NJ! Perhaps that'd be cheaper and easier for people to make...

Either way I'll try to make the event


----------



## surfchunker

*interest*

seems like it died down after it got moved to the boating section


----------

